# Barndominium myth



## tjcole50 (Jul 20, 2017)

im already neck deep in construction no turning back now. We are doing traditional 2x6 framed ranch home. But in the beginning stages i was in contact with several builder regarding barndos or pole barn homes. Aside from financing trouble and resale concerns (banks) <evil.. i came to the convlusion the price per sq ft was the same minus a full useable basment. Anyone actually completed one hired out for the supposed sq ft cost savings? I understand doing the work yourself will save but im talking turn key. Some people claim rediculous low cost per sq ft. But 3 pole barn builders in my area even admitted they come out to the same as stick built if not more depending on finishes. Just wanted to know if anyone here has actually accomplished these stories wihout doing the work yourself


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 20, 2017)

tjcole50 said:


> im already neck deep in construction no turning back now. We are doing traditional 2x6 framed ranch home. But in the beginning stages i was in contact with several builder regarding barndos or pole barn homes. Aside from financing trouble and resale concerns (banks) <evil.. i came to the convlusion the price per sq ft was the same minus a full useable basment. Anyone actually completed one hired out for the supposed sq ft cost savings? I understand doing the work yourself will save but im talking turn key. Some people claim rediculous low cost per sq ft. But 3 pole barn builders in my area even admitted they come out to the same as stick built if not more depending on finishes. Just wanted to know if anyone here has actually accomplished these stories wihout doing the work yourself



I built a pole barn for my shop and then basically stick built another barn between the poles. Framing is cheap. Pole barns don't have the extensive foundation work so you save there but a roof is a roof, slab is a slab. All of the finish work is where the real money is.


----------



## tjcole50 (Jul 20, 2017)

Yeah aside from foundation. But do a search and read about people that claim 60-70 a sq high end etc just doesnt seem practical


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 20, 2017)

tjcole50 said:


> Yeah aside from foundation. But do a search and read about people that claim 60-70 a sq high end etc just doesnt seem practical



I don't think that they are comparing apples to apples. Sure I used 10 trusses for my entire building(would have been 30 with conventional) but to support the roof I used a zillion purlins under the roof deck. Also level of completeness, you can have a shell up for cheap but to make it comparable to a finished house takes much more money. My barn was build for about 25$ per SF. Slab, roof, siding, framing, electrical, etc.

I think you're dealing with people comparing a pole barn shell in the back yard to a finished house with site development wrapped together.


----------



## jetsam (Jul 24, 2017)

Well, I just put up a 'pole barn' for about $2 a square foot... but the walls are hardware cloth  and only 1/3 of it is roofed.  (It has however recieved favorable reviews from my wife and several chickens.)

There can be a significant savings in doing pole barn construction for a dirt floored shed, especially if you don't want 4 walls... not sure the same can be said for living space, since the frame is such a small chunk of the price to start with.

Edit: Added a picture for Ashful. It's not done yet, but getting there. The back 1/3 is roofed with PalRuf (wife wanted it transparent). Everything else is 1/2" hardware cloth.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 26, 2017)

jetsam said:


> Well, I just put up a 'pole barn' for about $2 a square foot... but the walls are hardware cloth  and only 1/3 of it is roofed.  (It has however recieved favorable reviews from my wife and several chickens.)
> 
> There can be a significant savings in doing pole barn construction for a dirt floored shed, especially if you don't want 4 walls... not sure the same can be said for living space, since the frame is such a small chunk of the price to start with.
> 
> ...



I recommend what it looks like you're doing which is to bury the metal mesh 2' horizontally to prevent predators from digging into your coop.

I maintain 4-12" of wood chips (cheap hog fuel) in the coop to prevent mud, poop accumulation, and red feet!


----------



## jetsam (Jul 26, 2017)

Highbeam said:


> I recommend what it looks like you're doing which is to bury the metal mesh 2' horizontally to prevent predators from digging into your coop.
> 
> I maintain 4-12" of wood chips (cheap hog fuel) in the coop to prevent mud, poop accumulation, and red feet!



Yeah, we have the opposite of that in the dog yard, keeps the dogs from digging out very nicely.

My wife has a mixture of wood chips and pine needles (both free) in the coop. She turns it all with a pitchfork when the chickens are outside. Apparently if you keep turning it you almost never need to change it (she calls it "deep litter").  I was pretty doubtful about this premise, but I have to admit that it doesn't even smell like a chicken coop in there. (yet)


----------

